

Show HN: Ruxit – Application monitoring worth paying for - tjmacc73
https://www.ruxit.com/

======
tjmacc73
We set out to create a holistic monitoring solution that "just works" with
absolutely no configuration required. With one agent you can monitor
everything - real users, applications and servers. Our belief is you should
not spend any time configuring or calibrating your monitoring tools to get
valuable insight into your applications.

------
flgtechnology
This looks really nice. Especially the grouped problem tickets.

